# Red Merle Aussie Puppy



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Possible new addition. Long story, and ill post tomorrow. Here are s few photos.





wow my photos are screwing up. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's so cute. I love seeing red merle in Aussies.

Looking forward to new pictures.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cuuuuuuuute


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Need more info. Need more pictures. So adorable!!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is so cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So. Stinking. Cute.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Need more info. Need more pictures. So adorable!!!


^ This!! Soo cute!! Can't wait to know/see more!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone!

Well many of you know I had put a deposit down on a litter but the plans fell through. I talked to a couple of breeders they recommend and nothing seemed just right. The day my original plans fell through a friend told me about a litter of young Aussie's that were dropped off at a shelter in eastern kentucky with 3 adults. The adults were adopted within hours of opening the next day and the puppies came up for adoption today. I talked to the shelter and went down to visit last night. 

I got there with no intention of bringing one home unless it met my standards. I did some test and played with them and ultimately decided this little red male has a chance of being just what I wanted. So I started to sign the papers and he is now mine. 

He has had his first shot and checkup but will be going to my vet Friday. Unfortunately he is only 6 weeks old. I asked if they would keep them longer but they refused. So I just agreed and took him. He is doing so well so far, incredibly smart pup. And good news is all of his siblings were adopted this morning as well.  I'll try to have more photos up soon.

ETA: and for some reason my phone autocorrected "look new addition" on the puppy thread and here to "possible new addition". haha


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Are you KIDDING ME? There was a litter of pure Aussie pups in Kentucky??! Good thing I didn't know about that. 

Congrats on the new addition! He is super cute. Any names yet?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is really cute!! Congrats! Hope he is everything you want in a dog! I took a shot with Mia and it has worked out well!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He's adorable adn congratulations!

It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Are you KIDDING ME? There was a litter of pure Aussie pups in Kentucky??! Good thing I didn't know about that.
> 
> Congrats on the new addition! He is super cute. Any names yet?


haha they didnt even list them, just word of mouth by the workers. Best $125 ever spent. haha And no I am open to all name suggestions!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> He is really cute!! Congrats! Hope he is everything you want in a dog! I took a shot with Mia and it has worked out well!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I hope so too. lol I have a good feeling about it.



CptJack said:


> He's adorable adn congratulations!
> 
> It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?


Thank you! And yes, it was perfect timing.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations!!!! It is funny how that "puppy fever thread" is working LOL. I just took a shot on Hobgoblin and things are going wonderfully so far. Here is hoping he turns out to be exactly what you were looking for in a puppy! I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

That's so awesome!! Congrats on the new addition! I'm excited to watch him grow


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Remaru said:


> Congratulations!!!! It is funny how that "puppy fever thread" is working LOL. I just took a shot on Hobgoblin and things are going wonderfully so far. Here is hoping he turns out to be exactly what you were looking for in a puppy! I can't wait for more pictures.


I know lol, everyone's getting a pupppy! Hobgoblin is adorable!



CandyLeopard said:


> That's so awesome!! Congrats on the new addition! I'm excited to watch him grow


Thank you! I am going to try to update this weekly with photos if not more. I will also be keep a chart of weight gain and height.



Its gonna be a long night here. haha Crying since 11 already. We will be playing lots of cage games the next few days and weeks.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I really, really want everyone to have progress/photo threads of their dogs. Or, at least, it makes me really happy when they do. It's just NEAT to watch dogs grow up here, you know?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

We need more photos 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Little man still doesn't have a name yet, I'm open to suggestions. He weighed in at 6.4lbs today.

Before the first bath




















Sorry for the large photo's Photobucket lied and said they were all the same size.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Little man still doesn't have a name yet, I'm open to suggestions. He weighed in at 6.4lbs today.
> 
> Before the first bath


Oh my lord.. So. Much. Want!

Hmmmm, names. How about.. Austin? Seems suitable for an Aussie lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I really, really want everyone to have progress/photo threads of their dogs. Or, at least, it makes me really happy when they do. It's just NEAT to watch dogs grow up here, you know?


Yes I do too! And yes, I love watching everyone's pups and dogs grow and learn, its too cool. I plan to update this often, with height, weight, tricks etc. PM me if you want to follow me on facebook. I am bound to post a ton on there as well. haha



momtolabs said:


> We need more photos
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You wish is my command. haha 



CandyLeopard said:


> Oh my lord.. So. Much. Want!
> 
> Hmmmm, names. How about.. Austin? Seems suitable for an Aussie lol


Lol I love that photo too.  And thanks for the name suggestion!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is adorable!!! What does jasper think about him?? He looks like a "Riley" to me. Or "chief" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> He is adorable!!! What does jasper think about him?? He looks like a "Riley" to me. Or "chief"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jasper likes him a lot as long as he is not screaming. haha This puppy has some lunges. Screamed for 3.5 hours straight last night. Slept for 43 mins and was up screaming for another 4 hours after a potty break. lol Jasper looked at me about an hour in huffed and went to sleep in the basement. Poor dog. lol

I am exhausted. lol We will be playing lots of crate games soon.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jasper and Kylie can bond over the horrors of lost sleep. She spent Molly's first two weeks home sleeping in the far extreme other end of the house, on the other floor, ON the floor. Kylie had never slept a night on the floor in her life.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Jasper and Kylie can bond over the horrors of lost sleep. She spent Molly's first two weeks home sleeping in the far extreme other end of the house, on the other floor, ON the floor. Kylie had never slept a night on the floor in her life.


haha Poor dogs. I can understand that, Jasper has never slept more than 10 foot from me ever. lol How old is Molly now? Does she sleep through the night in her crate now?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She'll be 12 weeks old on Thursday.

She does sleep through, now. She screamed really, really, badly for about the first week and was just miserable for everyone. After the first week she cut it back a lot and only screamed SOME when she was put to bed and after her middle of the night potty trip. The past couple of weeks she's slept consistently through from somewhere between 9:30 and 10:30 pm and about 6:30 a.m. 

I'd like to say nature sounds, covering the crate, and telling her 'nap' every time I put her in there and knew it was going to be a while helped, but I'm 99% sure it was actually just getting a little older and figuring out what the routine was. You have ALL my sympathy for the next little bit.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Poor jasper,lol. Caleb isn't much of a screamer......he howls like a baby wolf,lol. I can't get mad at the sound I sit there and laugh,lol. My dogs don't even move they just continue to sleep. There used to the foxes and coyotes screaming out by the house though. Mia was a horrible horrible horrible screamer. There were a few nights I considered putting the crate outside  I never would but she was evil and never let me sleep!! So you get a lot of sympathy from me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> She'll be 12 weeks old on Thursday.
> 
> She does sleep through, now. She screamed really, really, badly for about the first week and was just miserable for everyone. After the first week she cut it back a lot and only screamed SOME when she was put to bed and after her middle of the night potty trip. The past couple of weeks she's slept consistently through from somewhere between 9:30 and 10:30 pm and about 6:30 a.m.
> 
> I'd like to say nature sounds, covering the crate, and telling her 'nap' every time I put her in there and knew it was going to be a while helped, but I'm 99% sure it was actually just getting a little older and figuring out what the routine was. You have ALL my sympathy for the next little bit.


None of my dogs have ever hated the crate except for Sophie and she is not really mine. Jasper even as a 7 week old pup (He was given to me at 6 weeks) would get tired and just leave us and go climb in his crate for a nap. haha I guess you only get that lucky once.  I am happy for you that miss Molly is doing so well now! And WOW I can't believe that she is already 12 weeks old! Seems like just yesterday you were going to go look at her. You think she still stop growing at 35 pounds or around abouts that weight?





And I completely forgot to share some news. I was going through all of my paper work this morning for the little butt and I came across some NSDR paper work. So I called the rescue and they told me that all of these dogs were surrendered because a couple had lost their farm. They had to put all of their animals 5 pups, 3 older dogs, and 1 old horse into rescue. They turned over the paper work for the pups hoping that would give them a shot a better homes. The rescue didn't even tell me they had paper work. I tried to do some research on the names but nothing, which I figured but hey I was curious. haha So now I have this papers, which I doubt I will do much with. No real reason to register him, he isn't from excellent stock, and I plan to neuter him eventually. I was sad to hear that the couple lost their farm and had to give up their pets. There is no way I could do it.

And they did tell me that the female that was dropped off was the mom, and that she was a black tri and weighed in at 42 pounds. And that they believed one of the male merles to be the dad of the litter. Both of the males weighed in at around the same weight: 50 pounds and 52.3 pounds. So he has a chance of staying on the smaller scale of things, while Jasper is on the larger side.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> Poor jasper,lol. Caleb isn't much of a screamer......he howls like a baby wolf,lol. I can't get mad at the sound I sit there and laugh,lol. My dogs don't even move they just continue to sleep. There used to the foxes and coyotes screaming out by the house though. Mia was a horrible horrible horrible screamer. There were a few nights I considered putting the crate outside  I never would but she was evil and never let me sleep!! So you get a lot of sympathy from me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha Jasper has never howled but this pup does when he wants attention. Be glad your dogs are not melodramatic like Jasper, everything has to go his way or he huffs, sighs, moans, groans, whines, whimpers...you get the idea. haha I don't know if it is just an Aussie thing but they are both so vocal all of the time. lol Jasper is always talking to me about something, and now the pup is as well. I just love Caleb he is too cute, and I cannot wait to see what he turns out looking like and weighing. haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I feel for those people, too, but I'm really glad you got the opportunity to get the little guy.

Honestly, none of my dogs have been as bad as Molly was. We had some whinging and complaining but like your guy she *SCREAMED*. It honestly sounded like she was being murdered, and I'm not sad to see the end of that - though I am with you in 'holy crap where did the past four weeks go?!'. 

I still think she'll be somewhere between 35 and maybe 40lbs. From talking to other owners it seems like BC fall into that medium territory where you can reasonably double their 16 week size and get CLOSE, and she's about on target to be somewhere in there. It is weird, though, because she just seems HUGE to me.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I feel for those people, too, but I'm really glad you got the opportunity to get the little guy.
> 
> Honestly, none of my dogs have been as bad as Molly was. We had some whinging and complaining but like your guy she *SCREAMED*. It honestly sounded like she was being murdered, and I'm not sad to see the end of that - though I am with you in 'holy crap where did the past four weeks go?!'.
> 
> I still think she'll be somewhere between 35 and maybe 40lbs. From talking to other owners it seems like BC fall into that medium territory where you can reasonably double their 16 week size and get CLOSE, and she's about on target to be somewhere in there. It is weird, though, because she just seems HUGE to me.


Yes I am so glad I got to get him, even though he is a screaming land shark.  Murder is the right way to describe it your right. I am just glad I don't live really close to anyone anymore, they would think we were killing him for sure. Time always seems to fly by and then you look at them and go "OMG, where did my little bundle of necrotic energy go?" haha. Is that the size you were hoping to get, somewhere around 30-40 pounds? 

I kept a log of Jasper's weights from when we was a pup and it is here:

10/30/12- 6 pounds (7 weeks)
11/05/12- 9.7 pounds (8 weeks)
11/14/12- 11.3 pounds (9 weeks)
11/30/2012- 17 pounds (11 weeks)
12/06/2012- 17.8 pounds (12 weeks)
12/19/2012- 25 pounds (14 weeks)
02/06/2013- 32.2 pounds (16 weeks) and 20" at the shoulder
03/17/2013- 40.2 pounds (6 months old)
04/05/2013- 43.2 pounds (7 months old)
05/09/2013- 50 pounds (8 months old) and 21" at the shoulder
05/29/2013- 52 pounds (8 1/2 months old)
06/08/2013- 54 pounds (2 days from 9 months old)
07/09/2013- 56 pounds 10 months old 22.8" at the shoulder
09/09/2013- 56 pounds 12 months old 23" at the shoulder

Jasper will be 2 on September 9th, 2014 and he weighs in at 58-61 pounds (He fluctuates a lot) and is 23" at the shoulder. The standard for a Male Aussie is 20-23" at the shoulder, and 50-65 pounds. So he is at the larger end of the spectrum. If I was to double Jasper's weight at 16 weeks then his estimate would be estimated around 64 pounds full grown so close. I plan on keeping a log for the pup as well. At 6 weeks old he is already larger than Jasper was at 7 weeks old.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am going to be taking Molly to the vet about once a week to get a treat and stand on the scale (they invited us, it made me happy), so I'll probably keep better track of her weight than I have dogs in the past. Though to be honest - 

I don't care. If she ends up somewhere between Kylie and Thud, I'm delighted and since Kylie's 15lbs soaking wet and fat and Thud's 120, I don't think I've got much to worry about. I'm INTERESTED, just not too fussed. I think Thud broke me.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I am going to be taking Molly to the vet about once a week to get a treat and stand on the scale (they invited us, it made me happy), so I'll probably keep better track of her weight than I have dogs in the past. Though to be honest -
> 
> I don't care. If she ends up somewhere between Kylie and Thud, I'm delighted and since Kylie's 15lbs soaking wet and fat and Thud's 120, I don't think I've got much to worry about. I'm INTERESTED, just not too fussed. I think Thud broke me.


Haha I am with you, I am more interested than concerned about the weight. He could end up 30 pounds to 100 pounds and I would be fine with it. Though I got to say less than 30 and I would be disappointed, I like larger medium to large sized dogs. The main reason I keep the weight charts is....I just really love keeping list. haha







ETA: So I have narrowed the name list down from 29 to 3. haha I am the most indecisive person ever. It took me a week to 2 weeks to name Jasper. 

Well I guess I could have told you all the names I am picking between. lol Mason, Luka, or Eli. Opinions?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Super major cuteness!  
I like Luka, personally!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I vote for Luka! My friend has a baby names Eli so that's more "human" then dog.....but who am I to talk I have a "Bentley" and a "Caleb"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Another vote here for Luka!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Following the Luka trend. It seems to fit nicely, he's obnoxiously adorable


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohhh so cute!! More pictures please


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

momtolabs said:


> I vote for Luka! My friend has a baby names Eli so that's more "human" then dog.....but who am I to talk I have a "Bentley" and a "Caleb"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My stepmom thinks Roxie is a prostitute name... I did not name her 

Luka is a cute name


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Super major cuteness!
> I like Luka, personally!


Thank you! 



momtolabs said:


> I vote for Luka! My friend has a baby names Eli so that's more "human" then dog.....but who am I to talk I have a "Bentley" and a "Caleb"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha Thank you. 



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Another vote here for Luka!


Thank you!



kdawnk said:


> Following the Luka trend. It seems to fit nicely, he's obnoxiously adorable


Thanks, and maybe just obnoxious. lol 



taquitos said:


> Ohhh so cute!! More pictures please


Thank you! And I am going to try to upload some more tonight or tomorrow night. 



Kayota said:


> My stepmom thinks Roxie is a prostitute name... I did not name her
> 
> Luka is a cute name


I love Roxie's name! And thank you.





I just cannot seem to say "Yes this is his name....". I am horrible at making decisions like that. I am leaning more towards Mason and Luka. But I still like Elijah "Eli" as well. I also kind of like Dimitri, and Kovu. haha


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

These are all taken with my phone so excuse the quality. And for some reason my photos are not re-sizing correctly. So they are large.









I love his eyes in this photo


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is so smart, and so vocal. He complains about everything. He is fearless, and has so much herding potential in that little body! And he will take flying leaps off of the couch onto the other dogs. We had Jasper's border collie girlfriend over today and she growled when he tired to nurse from her. He looked her right in the face and growled back.  Rotten puppy, a few corrections later and she was playing with him and he was loving it. She is a lot more gentle than Jasper is. Jasper's idea of playing is body slamming.

I have also posted a food thread "Feeding a 6 Week Old Puppy", if anyone has any suggestions or opinions.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't believe I didn't see this for 2 days. TWO DAYS I didn't know this cuteness exited.

Congratulations


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

THE FLUFFY.

He's so beautiful, congratulations! The pictures with him and Jasper are just precious.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this for 2 days. TWO DAYS I didn't know this cuteness exited.
> 
> Congratulations


Thank you! He is cute, but crazy! 



ireth0 said:


> THE FLUFFY.
> 
> He's so beautiful, congratulations! The pictures with him and Jasper are just precious.


Thank you! And Yes I love the photos of them together. Jasper loves the pup and wants so badly to be able to play with it like the other dogs. haha






Three announcements. First I have decided to name the little man Mason. He responds very well whenever someone says that name, while the others he just simply ignored. So in a way he choose his own name. haha Second is that he screams so much at night that his voice is now hoarse. 

And the third is that l just got back from an emergency visit to the vet. Ugh. I got to my parents after work and Mason looked a little funny. My mom said he had been acting funny as well. I took him home and I pulled in the driveway and go to get out and unhook them when I see his face. His right side of his face is swollen up pretty bad at that point. I take Jasper inside and then jump back in the car and call the vet, and my mom on the way to our vet. I get there and they took us right into a room. He had gotten stung my a bee is the verdict and had an allergic reaction. They gave him a shot of benadryl and then being the awesome people they are told me that they were not going to charge me an emergency fee. They also went ahead and did a fecal, a whole exam, and gave me a puppy kit (YAY free preventions!). He has worms, surprise, surprise rolleyes. I have albon to give him for the next 6 days. He also has been biting his upper lips with his K9's and has sores on them (which I already new). Other than that she said he is just perfect. He has gained 2oz, and is now 6.6 pounds.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww poor baby. I'm glad he is ok though. The puppy hugs...I die from cute.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Remaru said:


> Aww poor baby. I'm glad he is ok though. The puppy hugs...I die from cute.


Thank, I was so freaked out. lol

More photos! 







Too cute!


Look at the Pretty coloring!




I LOVE LOVE this photo of them even though the pup is half out of it and it washes him out.


Jasper's little shadow




Damon is just not too sure of him


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Puppy Markings


He wants to do whatever Jasper does


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing better. 

He's so adorable and I LOVE that picture of him running, too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwww aw aw aaaaawwww!!! He is so cute!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is so freaking cute!!! Glad he is okay!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

When Mason's all grown up, he and Jasper will make quite a pair. Such handsome merles!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

congrats, he's sooo cute!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I'm glad he's doing better.
> 
> He's so adorable and I LOVE that picture of him running, too.


Thank you!



Sibe said:


> Awwww aw aw aaaaawwww!!! He is so cute!


Thank you!



momtolabs said:


> He is so freaking cute!!! Glad he is okay!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> When Mason's all grown up, he and Jasper will make quite a pair. Such handsome merles!


Thank you! I already adore this puppy.  I cannot wait to see what he looks like full grown!



Miss Bugs said:


> congrats, he's sooo cute!!


Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well we went down to my grandparents today. It is a 3 hour drive down there and 3 hours back the same night. He did WONDERFULLY. Slept the entire way down, and then the entire way back. And he is sleeping in his cage quietly right now. I am so super happy! He gets around better than I have ever seen a 6 week old puppy, and he is absolutely _FEARLESS_. 

A few photo of Mason from the trip.

Trip down there


I LOVE LOVE LOVE! This photo






He has an opinion about everything. 


Unfortunately his opinion is that my phone looks yummy.


Chasing Jasper down






Those ears! lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mason goes to the vet Saturday for a set of shots (What we are considering his first I believe). And he only has 1 more day of the dewormer they sent home with me, he loves it so much. I can't wait to see how much he weighs!  Plus finally got around to getting the new signature up. 

Already I can see so much of his personality. So driven, smart, fearless, vocal, and a very hard dog for a puppy. He also has a lot more natural herding behavior than Jasper did at his age. I have high hopes for this little man. Agility, Flyball, and herding for sure. He moves and gets around better than I have ever seen a young puppy. Right now we are just working on the basics. Getting him housebroken, learning his name, not screaming, getting use to his crate, playing well with others, being handled, and the mouthing issues. Soon we will start working on sit, down, stacking, standing on a table quietly, etc. I am super excited, and love him to death already.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Weight: 7.8 pounds today. He might be a bit bigger because I was using a home scale and they are never exactly accurate. 
Height: 9.75 to 10 inches tall. It was hard to get an exact reading on it. 

In other new's is left eye is turning from bright blue to a green color.

A few photos since it has been a few days. haha









A sort of photo of his eye color. You can tell on is turning greenish and the other is still blue. I can't get a good photo of them. :/





And just in case you didn't read above Mason has been biting his lips when he eats, plays, etc. He should grow out of it, its just a puppy thing. He has one on each side of his upper lips. They are getting SO much better already. 

This was taken Aug. 16th. 


This was taken about an hour ago on Aug 21st.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Computer dies and everything changes on here. Your pup is super duper cute.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Congratulations. Computer dies and everything changes on here. Your pup is super duper cute.


Thank you!






Big Haul for the dogs tonight I was running low on some stuff:
28lb bag Puppy food
30lb bag Jasper food
Freeze dried Liver treats
2 Puppy Kongs- Medium and a Large
65 Bully sticks
Kong Squeaky Tennis balls
Rope toy
Bag of Greenies for each of them
Puppy Shampoo
Adult Shampoo and Conditioner
Zukes
Couple of Cases for canned
Fish oil
Simply cleaner for any accidents & Paper towels
2 Filled Bones
2 Water Buffalo horns

And I got me some fast food since there is no way I was coming home and cooking after working 10 hours and going to 3 dog stores. LOL 
In other news the vet appointment is canceled for tomorrow, they said they would prefer him be a little older (8 weeks) before he gets his shots. I agreed so he is set up to go on 9/5.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I got to sleep for 4 hours last night! I am so over the moon happy right now I don't know if I want to scream or cry with joy. Maybe both.  Mason is coming along so well in training so far. He will go to the door and cry if he wants to be let out. I mean he will _stop_ in the middle of playing and go sit by the door to be let out. SOO happy with him. He has been doing this for the past 3 days now.

Jasper adores him and will cuddle him if he starts to cry for some reason. However Mason is not allowed to have a collar on in the house anymore cause Jasper likes to try to pick him up by the collar and put him on the couch with him to snuggle.  Jasper now will wait until mason tries to get on the couch and put his head under his butt and try to boost him onto the couch, ugh. lol

Jasper weighed:
10/30/12- 6 pounds (7 weeks)
11/05/12- 9.7 pounds (8 weeks)

Mason Weighed:
08/13/14- 6.4 pounds (6 weeks old)
08/21/14- 7.8 pounds (7 weeks old)

So he is already bigger than Jasper was at his age. I cannot wait to see how he matures.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

haha he loves the cat's bed.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

There's so much adorable in this thread! I love it 
Love the name you chose as well!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CandyLeopard said:


> There's so much adorable in this thread! I love it
> Love the name you chose as well!


Thank you! And thanks, I was so undecided about his name. lol I was stuck between Eli, Mason, and Luka. I ruled Luka out because it sounded too close to the command "look". And I finally decided to choose mason because of two reasons. The first being that he would get so happy and run to me when I said that name. I used the same tone of voice to say Eli and he never really responded. And the second reason is because when he got stung and had to go to the DR they needed a name to record over the phone and Mason is the first thing that popped into my mind. LOL So my family jokes that "it was meant to be". haha





Well I was reading through this thread and realized that I completely forgot to list his results of his first puppy tests. The ones I did on the day I went to look at the pups, the reason I choose him over his brothers. I decided to do these test because I had no breeder to sit there and tell me about their temperament over the last 6 weeks of there lives. 

When I got there they were all 5 in a wooden whelping box, it was about 12" high or so. They were all so excited to see someone they were jumping and grabbing the edge and trying to pull themselves over. The rescue lady kept putting them back in at my request. I wanted to see which ones wouldn't give up and would keep trying over and over and over again. Mason, and 1 of his brothers were relentless and repeatedly climbed over that tall enclosure only to be put back in. After that they were kind enough to let me take them one at a time to do the Volhard test in an empty room they had. 

They scored as followed:

Blue Male #1- Mostly 3's with some 2's and a 4. He was overly excitable and jumpy.
Blue Male #2- 5's (I was able to rule him out every fast). He was laid back and a kind of "whats in it for me attitude, and very skittish about fast movements or new objects.
Blue Male #3- 4"s- He was clam, maybe a bit too calm, and he was slightly skittish about some things.
Red Male #1- 4's- Pretty much the same as the above boy. 
Red Male #2 (Mason)- 2's and 3's. He was poised, and self-assured, yet had a bounce in his step. He did everything with purpose and was very curious. Loud noises caused him to stand up straight and cock his head to the side and listen then walking forward to investigate, instead of tucking and running, or charging forward. 

I was head over hills in love this Blue Male #1's features aesthetically, his markings were wonderful. It was between him and Mason, and I got Mason because of his scores and responses.

Today Mason will is 8 weeks old. I have set up a time for one of Jasper's trainers to come early in the morning and take the Mason to test him (not at our house). He will be testing him with the Volhard test once again. And then about 4 PM Jasper's other trainer is going to come and get Mason to do the PAWS working dog evaluation on him. I will have his scores to review when I get off work tomorrow evening, along with their personal evaluations of him. I highly value their opinions, one competes and trains in Schutzhund, while the other competes and trains in herding, disk, and rally O.


----------



## kellykel70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Your so lucky! A merle aussie is so on my list to get ! I looked and looked recently & my 15yr old son & I fell in love with mixed breed pup who needed a home, so now I have to wait longer. BUT I told him IM getting my aussie one day LOL beautiful love your dogs


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Omg he looks so soft I can't even handle it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kellykel70 said:


> Your so lucky! A merle aussie is so on my list to get ! I looked and looked recently & my 15yr old son & I fell in love with mixed breed pup who needed a home, so now I have to wait longer. BUT I told him IM getting my aussie one day LOL beautiful love your dogs


Thank you! Aussie's are my heart breed, I will always have at least one. Plus they have so much drive, and are so competitive that they just fit my personality to a T. I love owning working dogs, and I love competing and training them in sports. Congratulations on you new addition as well! I highly recommend Aussie's if you love to be active. 



ireth0 said:


> Omg he looks so soft I can't even handle it.


Lol He sure is lol, and just keeps getting fluffier as he ages. 






Age: 8 weeks old
Weight: 8.8 pounds
Height: (I will update with his height tomorrow, can't find my tape measure.)

Mason had a good day today. He did his Volhard test this morning at 8AM. He scored 2's and 3's again and that is consistent with what he got before. And he did the PAWS work dog test today at 5PM. He got excellent in all categories. And trust me I know these are just test, and not be completely accurate. A lot of it in the end deals with how you train the dog, I understand that. I just like looking at the results now and comparing them to later in life. 

Mason is such an amazing little puppy. He is already ringing the bells by the door to go outside every time he wants to go. He will even stop in the middle of playing to ask to go outside. He is doing well with learning sit, down, and stack. He sits every time I ask for it now, we are working on doing it when no food is involved now.  I should have a few photos to upload tomorrow. Right now he is sleeping and I got home late so no puppy photos.  Hopefully its not raining when I get off tomorrow and I can take some of him playing outside with Jasper.

And in size comparison to Jasper. At 8 weeks old Jasper was 9.7 pounds.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i may have missed it--why did you get him so early? he is so cute though, i want to kiss him all over


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kayota said:


> i may have missed it--why did you get him so early? he is so cute though, i want to kiss him all over


Thanks you.  When I went down there I was under the impression that he was 8 weeks old. It turned out him and his brothers were only 6 weeks old and the shelter refused to hold them until 8 weeks. It was a tiny shelter in the back woods of ky and they have a high turn over rate (euth). It was a little whole in the wall place so to speak. 

Its ironic, Jasper was given to my at 6 weeks old and then I got Mason at the same age. My next pup is coming from a respectable breeder and will be at least 8 weeks old. lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

thats bizarre, most shelters keep them til 8 weeks, even kill shelters... weird.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayota said:


> thats bizarre, most shelters keep them til 8 weeks, even kill shelters... weird.


Kentucky is one of the states that doesn't have a law as to the minimal age a puppy can be sold. Lots of places require 8 weeks for sell or transport. KY's got nothing on the books. Those laws rather than knowledge or concern for the well being of the animal are what usually determines shelter policy.


----------

